# rca tv f25645 audio problem



## lostinNM (Jul 8, 2008)

my audio goes out- i unplug, wait, then plug back in. That works for a bit then it will go out again. How can I fix this problem? Thanks


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

How is your sound hooked up? Dose it play through a surround sound system or is it just the TV speakers. If the case is that you DON’T have it plugged into a surround sound then it is probably your audio circuit that might be going bad. If you DO HAVE a surround sound I would need more information on that. As for fixing a bad audio a circuit it would have to be done by a TV repairman as there are a lot of transistors and capacitors inside of a TV which when touched can give quite a shock. Your easiest fix would be to by a DVD player with RCA sound out. Now if you don’t think you have the money for a nice new DVD player stop by your local thrift store and check. Just make sure what your buying works. I have found loads of useful items for home stereo at thrift stores.


----------

